# Mercury wagon



## vincev (May 20, 2012)

Does anybody have any info on the wagon?I cant seem to find much on line about age,maker,value.I know its a Mercury.lol


----------



## dfa242 (May 21, 2012)

Sorry I can't help with an ID but it sure is cool - looks maybe early to mid 30s in design.


----------



## jd56 (May 21, 2012)

Looks rustic and sturdy. Great addition to the decor of the outside of the building. Your house? But Im sure you have a spot in your collection display in the house.
Love the streamline look.
Nice find Vince

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridingtoy (May 21, 2012)

I checked my collector books and found a Mercury model nearly identical to this on a 1942 catalog page. The only difference is that the '42 model had artillary style wheels with the openings around them instead of solid wheels. My guess is that Mercury(Murray) made this style wagon from the late '30s to the early '40s and yours is more towards the late '30s with the solid wheels. American National made a very similar designed wagon in the early 1940s and possibly earlier, also with artillary wheels on the '40s model. Hope that info helps.

Dave


----------



## vincev (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info Ridingtoy.Its going inside JD,just washed it down along side my house.Dont want to tempt any thief's.lol


----------



## DirtNerd (Apr 15, 2013)

Amazing! I have my dad's wagon like this in pieces in my garage. One of my next projects. It had been painted several times, and I came across your post through a google image search.

The rust and pits are pretty deep. I'm hoping to find some key replacement parts.


----------



## slick (Apr 16, 2013)

Great wagon! I have one also. Mine has pneumatic tires though. I love mine and i'm sure you will love yours too. What colors does it appear to be? Maroon and off white or ??


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 16, 2013)

I had a wagon like this but with headlights and fenders.
I could kill myself for selling it !


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2013)

Slick,Mine seems like it is maroon or brown and cream.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 17, 2013)

..........


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 20, 2013)

*mines similar but not fancy...Id help please*

Hopefully my fellow wagon fans can shed some light. Bought this 1 in January. i unbolted the handle, put under and over rear axle, rebolted (to store handle out of way) then used as coffee table (sadly it didn't work out, hubby wasn't having it so there it sits). 

Sorry, need better pic: It's not nearly as detailed but appears similar in shape. Maybe a newer Murray?? Any ideas of the year or other possible makers. also, were these wagons reproduced? i hope not, but it's been repainted and seems too new. I haven't found another wagon with the same wheels either. Anyway, I love it none the less altho not as cool as yours. 

Thanks in advance for any info


----------

